# un sicario con i controcoglioni



## Pecora

Ciao, mi potreste spiegare che vuol dire "i controcoglioni"? Grazie


----------



## effeundici

Bravissimo, professionale, uno dei migliori.

Attenzione; è un'espressione abbastanza volgare.


----------



## Pecora

grazie mille


----------



## macforever

Si potrebbe anche dire "un sicario con palle quadrate".
Naturalmente è un'espressione molto colorita, abbastanza volgare.


----------



## infinite sadness

Una alternativa più pulita sarebbe "con i controbordi".


----------



## laurentius87

effeundici said:


> *Bravissimo, professionale, uno dei migliori.*
> 
> Attenzione; è un'espressione abbastanza volgare.



Non solo; anche *determinato, deciso, risoluto*.


----------



## Anaiss

Ho sentito più spesso usare "contro_cazzi_", con la stessa accezione di professionale/determinato.


----------



## Necsus

Pecora said:


> Ciao, mi potreste spiegare che vuol dire "i *contro*coglioni"? Grazie





infinite sadness said:


> Una alternativa più pulita sarebbe "con i *contro*bordi".





Anaiss said:


> Ho sentito più spesso usare "*contro*_cazzi_", con la stessa accezione di professionale/determinato.


Quella di IS francamente non la conoscevo, comunque in tutte queste espressioni viene anteposta la preposizione _contro_ come rinforzo, aggiunta.


----------



## annapo

Pecora said:


> Ciao, mi potreste spiegare che vuol dire "i controcoglioni"? Grazie



Io direi (e non è volgare, ma significa la stessa cosa) *un sicario con gli attribut*i. _Attributi _in questo caso fa riferimento ai testicoli, che nell'immaginario collettivo meschinamente machista della lingua italiana, sembrerebbero rappresentare la quintessenza del valore, del coraggio, della forza fisica e della solidità di temperamento. mah...


----------



## effeundici

annapo said:


> Io direi (e non è volgare, ma significa la stessa cosa) *un sicario con gli attribut*i. _Attributi _in questo caso fa riferimento ai testicoli, che nell'immaginario collettivo meschinamente machista della lingua italiana, sembrerebbero rappresentare la quintessenza del valore, del coraggio, della forza fisica e della solidità di temperamento. mah...


 
La lingua italiana è stata sviluppata anche dalle donne...non si capisce perché non vi siete inventate qualcosa tipo..._un sicario con le tette_.


----------



## annapo

effeundici said:


> La lingua italiana è stata sviluppata anche dalle donne...non si capisce perché non vi siete inventate qualcosa tipo..._un sicario con le tette_.


 
Perchè *un sicario con  le tette* in italiano sarebbe un sicario sessualmente attraente, non un sicario di particolare professionalità o spietatezza...


----------



## Geviert

annapo said:


> Perchè *un sicario con  le tette* in italiano sarebbe un sicario sessualmente attraente, non un sicario di particolare professionalità o spietatezza...


_un sicario con  le tette... _grandioso effeundici, magari _sicaria_, altrimenti..., ma pure la bella annapo non rimane indietro neanche un po' nella sua riposta, ha pure ragione, direi (ma sul meschinamente machista no pero', dai, troppa furia fa male). Quindi, direi che bisogna trovare il giusto mezzo: _una sicaria con gli attributi_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh... no, perchè per rispettare la simmetria si dovrebbe dire con le _*cotrotette*_ o con i _*controattributi*_.


----------



## annapo

Per rispettare la simmetria dovrebbe essere una sicaria con le contro-ovaie, essondo le ovaie il corrispettivo fisiologico dei testicoli (entrambi sono gonadi). Però, al contrario, fino all''800 si riteneva che l'utero fosse la causa delle crisi isteriche femminili... meno male che poi è venuto Freud...


----------



## Geviert

> Per rispettare la simmetria dovrebbe essere una sicaria con le contro-ovaie


...sono obnubilato, troppo bella e radiosa questa sicaria _con le contro-ovaie_, sembra robocop.




> essendo le ovaie il corrispettivo fisiologico dei testicoli (entrambi sono gonadi). Però, al contrario, fino all''800 si riteneva che gli uomini fossero la causa delle crisi isteriche femminili...


----------



## Necsus

effeundici said:


> La lingua italiana è stata sviluppata anche dalle donne...non si capisce perché non vi siete inventate qualcosa tipo..._un sicario con le tette_.


Hmm... forse perché il termine _attributi_ in realtà non definisce una prerogativa maschile (Garzanti):

*2* _spec. pl_. caratteri sessuali maschili o femminili | (_estens_.) qualità, caratteristica maschile o femminile: _attributi virili_, la forza, la resistenza; _attributi muliebri_, la grazia, la bellezza.

E fra l'altro quelli virili, che indicano appunto la mascolinità, a me non paiono esattamente equivalenti a controcoglioni/controcazzi/palle quadrate o fumanti, che per la mia conoscenza dell'espressione definiscono piuttosto una particolare abilità del soggetto in questione (CLIC). È forse più vicino un castigato 'coi controfiocchi' riferito a una persona.


----------



## Geviert

Necsus said:


> Hmm... forse perché il termine _attributi_ in realtà non definisce una prerogativa maschile (Garzanti):
> 
> *2* _spec. pl_. caratteri sessuali maschili o femminili | (_estens_.) qualità, caratteristica maschile o femminile: _attributi virili_, la forza, la resistenza; _attributi muliebri_, la grazia, la bellezza.
> 
> E fra l'altro quelli virili, che indicano appunto la mascolinità, a me non paiono esattamente equivalenti a controcoglioni/controcazzi/palle quadrate o fumanti, che per la mia conoscenza dell'espressione definiscono piuttosto una particolare abilità del soggetto in questione (CLIC). È forse più vicino un castigato 'coi controfiocchi' riferito a una persona.


 
c'è pure questo esempio definitivo (vedi CLIC):

_Madre Teresa di Calcutta era una donna con i controcazzi_.


----------



## effeundici

Geviert said:


> _un sicario con le tette... _grandioso effeundici, magari _sicaria_, altrimenti..., ma pure la bella annapo non rimane indietro neanche un po' nella sua riposta, ha pure ragione, direi (ma sul meschinamente machista no pero', dai, troppa furia fa male). Quindi, direi che bisogna trovare il giusto mezzo: _una sicaria con gli attributi_.


 
Ma guarda ha ragione, l'italiano è grammaticalmente machista. Però è strano visto che l'italiano lo parlano anche le donne.


----------



## Geviert

effeundici said:


> Ma guarda ha ragione, l'italiano è grammaticalmente machista. Però è strano visto che l'italiano lo parlano anche le donne.



Hai scoperto il loro segreto più prezioso: poter essere "hembrista" dietro la lingua senza essere scoperte.


----------



## annapo

effeundici said:


> Ma guarda ha ragione, l'italiano è grammaticalmente machista. Però è strano visto che l'italiano lo parlano anche le donne.


 
Lo parlano anche le donne, ma talune norme riflettono gli equilibri di potere della società e della cultura in cui la lingua si è sviluppata. 

Se in una fabbrica ci sono 99 donne e 1 solo uomo, a me, come donna che parla italiano (forse anche a svariati altri milioni di donne), piacerebbe moltissimo dire: *la stanza contiene 100 operaie*. Mi risulta però che, al di là del mio essere donna italo-parlante, questo sia un errore grammaticale. La forma corretta è ahimé *la stanza contiene 100 operai*, malgrado l'uomo sia uno. 
Idem per una famiglia di dodici figlie femmine ed un maschio: i genitori potranno riferirsi alla prole solo chiamandoli *figli*.

È una lingua intimamente machista, inutile tentare di negarlo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA: questo thread discute il termine "controcoglioni", non il presunto sessismo della lingua italiana.
> Grazie*


----------



## sarasorry

Io direi "un sicario come Dio comanda".


----------

